# FENDI Baguette Large



## db89

hello.
who is enjoying the large size of baguette... since I dont have a store to walk in .. I called CS just to get a feel of the size (medium vs Large) yeah I was desparate .. wish there was a store so I can touch and try on the 2 sizes....
CS said that the large size was not meant to be worn crossbody.... 
anyhoo... anyone own the large size and loving it ??? I was torn between the 2 and after talking to CS .. the large size was more readily access to me given the location.
thx for any tips.


----------



## jennypennyny

db89 said:


> hello.
> who is enjoying the large size of baguette... since I dont have a store to walk in .. I called CS just to get a feel of the size (medium vs Large) yeah I was desparate .. wish there was a store so I can touch and try on the 2 sizes....
> CS said that the large size was not meant to be worn crossbody....
> anyhoo... anyone own the large size and loving it ??? I was torn between the 2 and after talking to CS .. the large size was more readily access to me given the location.
> thx for any tips.


Hi,
I have the large baguette and absolutely love it. The size is perfect, doesn't seem too big yet I have been really happy with the fact that it fits so much. My cosmetics case, wallet, phone, and even a small umbrella when it was raining. It will definitely get lots of use. I can't wear it as a crossbody though, which is fine, I tried on other straps at Fendi but none of them seemed long enough. ~Jen


----------



## db89

jennypenny, I am so happy to hear you are enjoying it ..
since i cant touch and feel it before buying out .. I did not know what to do .. after talking to CS .. I could order the large ( I am close to doing this) .. the medium would be a waiting game...
OR wait until I travel to a city with FENDI which would be later this year, and there is no guarantee then it would be in store ...
decisions, decisions... thanks for your input. though I wish it could be worn crossbody easily...


----------



## jennypennyny

db89 said:


> jennypenny, I am so happy to hear you are enjoying it ..
> since i cant touch and feel it before buying out .. I did not know what to do .. after talking to CS .. I could order the large ( I am close to doing this) .. the medium would be a waiting game...
> OR wait until I travel to a city with FENDI which would be later this year, and there is no guarantee then it would be in store ...
> decisions, decisions... thanks for your input. though I wish it could be worn crossbody easily...


You can always purchase another (longer) strap - by a different designer though - that's what the sales assoc told me some people do. I have a Lady Dior strap that I may clip onto the Fendi and see how it looks. I really wanted a chain strap for crossbody - but Fendi only offers that w/the mini. It's been fine though. The larger has a less formal feel than the smaller bags, in my opinion. That said, you should see the bag in person before purchasing. I would want to size it up, look in the mirror, etc. It's a big investment.


----------



## db89

I know about big investment.. its just I dont have FENDI in my city and when I called CS to find out if there was around my city , they said no.
but i agree 100%, but i want this bag .. first world problems... i know.


----------



## Monsti

I link the short strap with the long strap - and end up with a comfortable crossbody strap.


----------



## db89

monsti. thanks for that idea....


----------



## lenarmc

I recently saw a YouTuber that has 2 videos on this bag. Her name is EmmVeeMommie. She does some mod shots and has a what’s in my bag video. It may help with your decision.


----------



## db89

Thx for heads up will check it out


----------



## blumster

Monsti, can you please show a picture of how you link the two straps together and also show us a modshot?  Zthat would be incredibly helpful!


----------



## Pradagal

Did you end up with the large baguette?  I have a medium and am thinking of adding the large.  I love this bag and how slouchy it is. Sometimes I just wish it was a tad bit bigger and a bit slouchier.  Thanks


----------



## phoebe_chen

Not the original poster but I have a large Fendi baguette in denim and enjoyed using it so far. it molds to the body when being worn crossbody and fits a lot while still being lightweight


----------



## Pradagal

phoebe_chen said:


> Not the original poster but I have a large Fendi baguette in denim and enjoyed using it so far. it molds to the body when being worn crossbody and fits a lot while still being lightweight


Thank you for this info.  I am thinking I want the black leather large baguette.  My medium baguette is having glazing issues after only 3 months of owning it, so hoping this won't be an issue with the large. I like both sizes.   I think they serve 2 different purposes.


----------

